# Suche Alternative zu 1A Bildsauger



## Illidan1988 (26. Februar 2008)

Suche oben genanntes ich glaube so etwas nennt sich Batchloader man gibt eine Seite an meinetwegen mota.ru und das programm erkennt automatisch alle unterverzeichnisse und lädt die gesamte seite runter jpg's etc. in der auflösung die man vorher definiert hat...
Sowas in Freeware wäre super.. Bei 1a bildsauger muss man für qualitativ höher aufgelöste bilder die full kaufen...


----------



## HanFred (26. Februar 2008)

DownThemAll!


----------

